# W.Va. tree sitters need urgent help



## spoorprint (Jan 25, 2010)

Three members of the Climate Ground Zero campaign are conducting a tree sit blocking Massey energy from expanding its mountain top removal mining near Rock Creek West Virginia.
Massey is harrassing them with air horns and has erected chain link fences around each tree
to cut off resupply.
People need help with phone callls to Massey (would be good to keep your temper i) and with bail.
Personel note- I was down there three weeks doing support, the weather is , well, West Virginia in January,these are seriously dedicated people in those trees.
www.Climategroundzero.org


----------



## loess (Jan 25, 2010)

thanks for the info. FYI they'll take down your phone number. I'm about to head out to a pay phone to call.


----------



## spoorprint (Jan 26, 2010)

One guy came down last night, $2,500 bail, maybe someone needs an excuse for a benefit? 

Added at 2:18 Tuesday-yesterday Gov. Joe Manchin said he would not tolerate violence on either
side of the Mountain Top Removal debate so Climate Ground Zero is asking people to call his office at
1-888-438-2731 and ask him to intervene against Massey's use of air horns to cause sleep deprivation and possible hearing loss. (see link)

Edited again Saturday: everyone is down now, but they Still need finacial support.


----------

